
Ask HN: How to report Google Local Guide who is randomly down rating for points? - techaddict009
This guy: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.google.com&#x2F;maps&#x2F;contrib&#x2F;107035689799550788450&#x2F;reviews&#x2F;@26.9872123,70.0936697,6z&#x2F;data=!4m3!8m2!3m1!1e1?fbclid=IwAR1v2yP8K1SWShFu2oYjCw5Dxd3ZTeD5LnLacoUY9Zc0QL_eD2wQA9i9qmk
Just randomly rating hell no of places to gain points.<p>I couldn&#x27;t find any proper way to report his profile.<p>You can see he has rated so many places in few mins.<p>One place is almost too far from other. So chances are high he hasn&#x27;t visited any. Still, Google is accepting this reviews.<p>He has even rated my business. We are a development company and never served anyone named &quot;Rashmin&quot;. It doesn&#x27;t affect as much but just curious how to report such spammers?
======
gesman
If google cares about this - they already detected it and adjusted whatever
they need internally.

If they don't care about it - no amount of "reporting" is going to make a
difference

------
awaywopassd
Personally, I don't rate immediately after visiting a restaurant/business. I
would rate them while bored at home or standing in a line. So if he posted
multiple reviews in a few minutes, it doesn't mean that he never visited those
places.

